# Interested in learning to shoot



## bronco2454 (Apr 5, 2013)

Hello all-

I am interested in learning to shoot a gun. I have never shot any gun before. I am going to take the Minnesota firearms training course. How well does this class prepare someone? My question is what else should I do? I do not know anyone who shoots and I have not had much luck finding a instructor. For now I want to do this purely as hobby as I feel for someone of my skill level presently a gun would not work well for self-defense. I have read a lot about which gun to start with and it seems a .22 is the best. Any input anyone can provide will be great.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

How far from Lakeville are you? There's a Gander Mt. Academy there that offers training classes.

https://gandermtnacademy.gandermountain.com/classroom/handgun-fundamentals

They also offer private training. I would do some private training first and then take the structured classes.


----------



## bronco2454 (Apr 5, 2013)

Lakewill is about 3 1/2 hours away. About an hour from me I can take NRA basic pistol shooting course? How would this work for a beginner?


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

For a beginner, any and all training will be good. I like that you are seeking out training and are aware enough, to start with a .22 caliber to learn with. 

Talk to someone in some of your local gun shops. I'm sure that they will be able to get you started in the right direction. 

Good luck to you!


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Good, like the title states... it's basic. To build actual proficiency you will need more, but for a first class it's good.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

This is going to sound wimpy,unmanly,whatever,but.......

Go down to WallyWorld and buy a pump up BBgun and BBs,and hit the back yard.It will teach you the basics of stance,breathing,sights and trigger control.When you can drill targets with that just about any other gun's trigger will make you a better shot.Safety is the first thing you drill in your head,then grab the gun.Like the guys said,take a class because you'll get drilled the essential basics,someone there can hook you up with more training for sure.


----------



## nbk13nw (Jan 24, 2013)

I actually agree with a BB gun. Gas operated with blowback and full metal can help with some basic skills.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

One thing that was not introduced is your financial situation and your proximity to at least one shooting range; two are better with one indoor and one outdoor being the best. So I'm going to assume that your financial situation is not a prohibitive factor in this.

A few mentioned getting started with a BB gun (rifle and/or pistol) as being a very good way to enter the world of firearms and I concur. However I would suggest that if you can find good training, and the 2-day NRA course is the one you really want to find, then I would forgo the BB gun route and start with a quality .22LR firearm. Now you didn't specifically say what type of gun (rifle or handgun) but you did infer a handgun. So with that, I would suggest either a Ruger Mark III 22/45 in it's basic configuration or a Browning Buckmark, both in their 5 1/2" barrel offerings. Either one of these .22LR pistiols would be an fine choice.

If you want to widen your scope a little and really get an excellent little .22 that has the added advantage of offering great training for future centerfire purposes, the Smith and Wesson M&P22 (SKU #222000) is one of the best of the lot and the one I would recommend for your training. I say this because you intimated that personal defense may be one of your goals. This M&P22 would fit right into that picture and is the one I would choose were I just starting out, wanting to learn how to shoot and wanting to do so for both fun and as a road to using a handgun for self defense. Otherwise, go for the Ruger Mark III 22/45 or the Buckmark with the idea in mind that those are just going to be fun range guns and once you get some practice under your belt, you can then worry about looking for a self defense gun and narrow your choices to the one that works for you. You've got a slew of good choices out there so take your time and enjoy this period of learning something new and exciting.

Good luck in your search and keep us informed as to how it goes for you and what direction you take.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

rex said:


> This is going to sound wimpy,unmanly,whatever,but.......
> 
> Go down to WallyWorld and buy a pump up BBgun and BBs,and hit the back yard.It will teach you the basics of stance,breathing,sights and trigger control.When you can drill targets with that just about any other gun's trigger will make you a better shot.Safety is the first thing you drill in your head,then grab the gun.Like the guys said,take a class because you'll get drilled the essential basics,someone there can hook you up with more training for sure.


BB gun really does sound like a great idea

Just be careful you don't shoot your eye out.lol


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

pic said:


> BB gun really does sound like a great idea
> 
> *Just be careful you don't shoot your eye out.*lol


It's not Christmas so he's safe.


----------



## bronco2454 (Apr 5, 2013)

I appreciate all of the advice guys. I have signed up to take the NRA basic pistol class, but cannot get in until June. It was suggested I should get a gun before taking the class because I can use to learn the gun I will be shooting instead of some other gun. The instructor also said that the class counts for the requirement to get a carry permit. I applied for my permit to purchase this week. I thought it would be good to get it out of the way since it is valid for one year. I also went to the local gun shop and bought a Ruger 22/45, I paid about 200 for it used. I should be able to pick it up next week (waiting on local police to run background for permit). Is there anything I need to know about it? I shot it today and it felt good. I am wondering about cleaning and what kind of cleaning supplies I need. The guy at the store said you have to shot it a lot before it needs full cleaned and should just be oiled until then.

The guy at the gun shop also talked me into buying ear muffs they are rated 21 or something of that like. I thought it was little weird because he stood right by me and did not wear any. I wear glasses already do I need anything for eye protection?


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

If your regular glasses are not safety glasses, you might want to have the proper safety glasses.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

The Ruger 22/45 is a great first gun with which to learn to shoot. Excellent grip angle and balance and should serve you very well as you begin down the road into the gun culture. However word of advice is in order.

Unfortunately, many people who work in gun stores are not the best source of information for all things gun-related, including laws. And since you are new to all of this, you naturally would not know this and take what you are told by them as gospel. Pistols chambered for the .22 tend to get dirtier quicker than centerfire pistols so cleaning them on a frequent basis is a good idea. Yes you could easily go several range trips before field stripping your gun for a good cleaning. But I would suggest not going more than three or four trips before you tear it down. Some of the main reasons for this is the fact that people tend to shoot more rounds of .22 than centerfire ammunition on the range because .22 is so much cheaper. And many .22LR cartridges are lead which leaves lead fouling in the barrel, around the extractor, and on the breach face. For cleaning tools, start off with a quality .22 handgun cleaning kit which should contain all of the essential pieces. Then buy extra patches, you run out of these quick, and better bore solvent, I like Shooter's Choice. You can use nylon brushes, but you should also have brass brushes in your collection. You will go through brushes quickly as well. A good cleaning of your pistol should not take more than 1/2 hour.

*"The guy at the gun shop also talked me into buying ear muffs they are rated 21 or something of that like. I thought it was little weird because he stood right by me and did not wear any. I wear glasses already do I need anything for eye protection?"*
The 21 rating is for decibels. You should have a higher rating than this for range work. I don't like to go below 27 decibels. You never know who is going to be in the lanes next to you and what they are going to be shooting. As for eye protection, that is mandatory on any properly run range. As pic said, if your prescription glasses are not rated as safety glasses (generally plaster rather than glasses lens), get the proper glasses.

You're moving in the right direction by getting training courses and taking good steps along the way.


----------



## bronco2454 (Apr 5, 2013)

Ok I will look into the cleaning kit any brand I should get or what I should spend? I bought a bore snake today which was 20. The gun store guy said all you have to do is run it down bore and use some gunzilla and it should be good instead of the whole stripping it down procedure. Also I have safety glasses that I use when I am on the production floor at work, they are prescription so I do not have to wear my regular glasses under them. Do these work for shooting? I really hate wearing glasses over my glasses.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

bronco2454 said:


> Ok I will look into the cleaning kit any brand I should get or what I should spend? I bought a bore snake today which was 20. The gun store guy said all you have to do is run it down bore and use some gunzilla and it should be good instead of the whole stripping it down procedure. Also I have safety glasses that I use when I am on the production floor at work, they are prescription so I do not have to wear my regular glasses under them. Do these work for shooting? I really hate wearing glasses over my glasses.


Is there a z87 mark on them


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

bronco2454 said:


> Ok I will look into the cleaning kit any brand I should get or what I should spend? I bought a bore snake today which was 20. *The gun store guy said all you have to do is run it down bore and use some gunzilla and it should be good instead of the whole stripping it down procedure.* Also I have safety glasses that I use when I am on the production floor at work, they are prescription so I do not have to wear my regular glasses under them. Do these work for shooting? I really hate wearing glasses over my glasses.


This is incorrect. All you will do is clean the bore. There are other parts of the gun which need to be cleaned besides the bore and a bore snake won't address them. You should also pick up some gun utility brushes (they resemble toothbrushes.. see this link gun brushes - Google Search).

As for what cleaning kit to buy, Outer's, Hoppe's... there are others. Just check with a local gun shop and they should have a selection.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

bronco2454 said:


> Lakewill is about 3 1/2 hours away. About an hour from me I can take NRA basic pistol shooting course? How would this work for a beginner?


That would work well in my humble opinion. After the basic course, get yourself out to the range and just plain ol' practice your shooting. It is more fun with a shooting partner, but you can get some enjoyable shooting on your own...I know I do. Good luck and safe shooting.:smt1099


----------



## eDantes (Apr 15, 2013)

Check out The Perfect Pistol Shot by Albert League. After about 15 years in police work I trained with this guy. He has some really good techniques that improved my shooting.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

eDantes said:


> Check out The Perfect Pistol Shot by Albert League. After about 15 years in police work I trained with this guy. He has some really good techniques that improved my shooting.


Techniques change as do handguns and all that is attached to them. I have been at this for 45 years this month and I still learn new things. Over the past year and a half, I have changed my stance and my grip on my carry guns and the result has been very positive for me. During that year and a half, I went through and evaluation period with a number of my carry guns to see if I should change my primary carry gun to something else. I also tried different add-ons (sights, mag extentions, holsters, etc.) to see if things would improve. I did this all both with a neighbor friend and by myself at a local well-known and very modern range (the NRA headquarters range). What came out of this was very educational and informative for me and most important, has made me a better, more consistent and confident shooter.

This was a genuine evaluation and well worth the time and effort, and I highly recommend others to consider doing something like this from time to time. You might be surprised what you discover about your equipment and yourself.


----------



## blake38 (Apr 18, 2013)

bronco

I just recently started shooting too. I also chose to start with a 22, in my case a sig 1911-22. I like it. I have two thoughts I'd like to share with you.

Cleaning

I thought field stripping my gun and cleaning and lubing it would be a necessary hassle. It turns out I enjoy it. Sometimes I feel like taking out my gun and cleaning it just to spend some time appreciating it. Don't think of it in terms of doing the minimum like running a bore snake. Think of cleaning and lubing as quality time with your gun. Enjoy it. It is part of the learning to shoot experience.

Hearing protection

More it better, because as someone else said, you don't know who will be in the lane next to you. Last time I went to the range the guy on my right was shooting 44 magnum and the guy on my left was shooting 357 magnum. I was very happy to have my Howard Leight ear plugs AND ear muffs on. Yes, I double up even at an outdoor range. I value my hearing. Even if the noise doesn't 'bother' you, it can be doing slow but permanent damage to your ears (not your 22 so much, as the large calibers of other people). Google _hearing damage shooting_ if you want to read some sobering articles on the subject.

I hope you enjoy your pistol!

~ blake


----------



## bronco2454 (Apr 5, 2013)

All-

I was able to get some time at the range to shoot the gun. I had some help from the instructor who is going to teach the basic pistols class in June. I shot 150 rounds. I must say it was very fun and some how stress relieving. The gun shot well or at least I think it did since it had no malfunctions other than when the instructor loaded the magazine with empty to rounds to simulate one. It was also disappointing in the fact that I only got to shoot 150 rounds. I walked away with a firm understanding of how to safely load/unload, hold the pistol, aim the pistol and how to be safe while at the indoor range. I also walked away a few thoughts I'd like share.

The instructor told me I may want to get a holster to make things easier and to practice for the permit to carry. Does any have a recommendation on kind?

The second is about ammo. I would have really loved to have shot more than the 150. But no more ammo could be found anywhere unless I wanted bird shot. I am new to gun ownership so I hope that the lack of ammo is not typical. It would really make it a hard hobby to have.


----------

